# Makes an old man feel good



## reveal (Dec 15, 2005)

Being 31, I feel somewhat "out of touch" with people in their early 20's and below. But this week has been good. I caught the eye of a cute, young girl and she smiled at me, and not in a "why is this old man staring at me? be cool, he'll leave soon" kind of way. This has happened twice this week (different girls). Made this old man feel really good, I tell you what.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 15, 2005)

you're 31?  man you are old.....


----------



## reveal (Dec 15, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> you're 31?  man you are old.....




I get my new hip next week.


----------



## Steve Jung (Dec 15, 2005)

But did she compliment your eyes?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Dec 15, 2005)

*smacks reveal on the bum*  You're a sexy beast!


----------



## reveal (Dec 15, 2005)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> But did she compliment your eyes?




I would have been offended if she had.


----------



## reveal (Dec 15, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> *smacks reveal on the bum*  You're a sexy beast!




Are you calling me fat?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Dec 15, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I would have been offended if she had.



 But would her husband have been jealous?


----------



## reveal (Dec 15, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> But would her husband have been jealous?




What do I care?


----------



## Crothian (Dec 15, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I get my new hip next week.




What a coincidence, I turn 31 next week


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Dec 15, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Are you calling me fat?



 *shakes head*  Nope.  If I was going to call you fat, I'd call you fat... or something cute and clever like "lunchbox" or "Fatty McButterpants."


----------



## reveal (Dec 15, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> "Fatty McButterpants."




Isn't he married to Aunt Jemima?


----------



## reveal (Dec 15, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> What a coincidence, I turn 31 next week




I thought you were kidding then I checked your profile. 

Need any sage advice about getting older, young one?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Dec 15, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Isn't he married to Aunt Jemima?



 [geek out] I once had an excellent character concept for "Orc Jamima"... she was a very large, very motherly Orcish woman that used an ENORMOUS wooden spoon as a great club.  The DM told me it was silly, stupid, and not conducive to "serious roleplaying."  Pish - What a load. [/geek out]


----------



## Crothian (Dec 15, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I thought you were kidding then I checked your profile.
> 
> Need any sage advice about getting older, young one?




I survived 30, so things are going fine.  Why would I kid about my age or my Birthday?  Granted it makes for a lot of combined gifts for the holiday season, but it has its good points as well.  I never had a school day on my Birthday.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 15, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> [geek out] I once had an excellent character concept for "Orc Jamima"... she was a very large, very motherly Orcish woman that used an ENORMOUS wooden spoon as a great club.  The DM told me it was silly, stupid, and not conducive to "serious roleplaying."  Pish - What a load. [/geek out]




My newest NPC in my game, thank you.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Dec 15, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I survived 30, so things are going fine.  Why would I kid about my age or my Birthday?  Granted it makes for a lot of combined gifts for the holiday season, but it has its good points as well.  I never had a school day on my Birthday.



 Happy early Birthday, Croth!!


----------



## reveal (Dec 15, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> [geek out] I once had an excellent character concept for "Orc Jamima"... she was a very large, very motherly Orcish woman that used an ENORMOUS wooden spoon as a great club.  The DM told me it was silly, stupid, and not conducive to "serious roleplaying."  Pish - What a load. [/geek out]




Maybe if you hadn't taken your helmet off and poured out syrup every morning it wouldn't have been a problem.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 15, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Happy early Birthday, Croth!!




Danke, Freundlin


----------



## reveal (Dec 15, 2005)

Nytol. Old man go sleep now.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Dec 15, 2005)

While I cannot actually say that I feel "old" - it does make me feel very grown up when I think about the fact that, despite my age, I am actually a Frau/Mrs...  Being married young creates some strange mixes of youngness and oldness.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 15, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> While I cannot actually say that I feel "old" - it does make me feel very grown up when I think about the fact that, despite my age, I am actually a Frau/Mrs...  Being married young creates some strange mixes of youngness and oldness.




It still bothers me to be called Mr Gath and Sir, though at the bank formality is commonplace.  IT still feels odd.


----------



## Dirigible (Dec 15, 2005)

> But did she compliment your eyes?




Or your hip?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Dec 15, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> It still bothers me to be called Mr Gath and Sir, though at the bank formality is commonplace.  IT still feels odd.



 What about Mr. Crothian?  hehehe.  

I definately prefer "ma'am" to "missy" or "miss," though.  Once upon a time, when I was still waitressing, I HATED it when people called me "miss" ... I much prefer "ma'am."


----------



## Crothian (Dec 15, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> What about Mr. Crothian?  hehehe.




Alas, the name I am most famous for is the one that no one uses


----------



## MadMaxim (Dec 15, 2005)

31, and you feel old...? Frightening...


----------



## Algolei (Dec 15, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Being 31, I feel somewhat "out of touch" with people in their early 20's and below. But this week has been good. I caught the eye of a cute, young girl and she smiled at me, and not in a "why is this old man staring at me? be cool, he'll leave soon" kind of way. This has happened twice this week (different girls). Made this old man feel really good, I tell you what.



It'll happen more and more as you get older.  Chicks dig flirting with old guys 'cause they're "safe."  But if you hit on them, they get freaked.   

And then you get kicked out of the library for three months.


----------



## amethal (Dec 15, 2005)

Algolei said:
			
		

> It'll happen more and more as you get older.  Chicks dig flirting with old guys 'cause they're "safe."  But if you hit on them, they get freaked.
> 
> And then you get kicked out of the library for three months.



Not always.

I'm 33, and my wife's 23.

When we met I was 28 and she was 18.

Of course, it all depends on your definition of old.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 15, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> *smacks reveal on the bum*  You're a sexy beast!



Huh?!   I thought I was the sexy beast!!!!


----------



## Soel (Dec 15, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Isn't he married to Aunt Jemima?




Totally off topic here, but this remind me of the time I tried to sneak a bottle of Mrs. Buttersworth's into a friend's house (long story) and instead, I dropped it in the hallway, AND THE DAMNED THING BROKE!!! SYRUP EVERYWHERE!!!! Really!

Uh, back on topic...
 I empathize with ya, Reveal, as I am 30 me-self, and 22 seems so distant nowadays...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 15, 2005)

I may be close to 30, but in my heart I feel close to everyone, I look at people for who they are or for the potential they have. Age doesn't mean a dime to me.


----------



## diaglo (Dec 15, 2005)

Algolei said:
			
		

> It'll happen more and more as you get older.  Chicks dig flirting with old guys 'cause they're "safe."  But if you hit on them, they get freaked.
> 
> And then you get kicked out of the library for three months.





nah, what's weird when you get older and older are the flashbacks.

i have to remember my niece has two kids and graduated college 6 years ago. i can't expect her to be calling me Unca Da anymore when i phone. but the whole time i'm on the phone i'm flashing back to when she was 3 and talking on the phone to me.


----------



## Templetroll (Dec 15, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Being 31, I feel somewhat "out of touch" with people in their early 20's and below. But this week has been good. I caught the eye of a cute, young girl and she smiled at me, and not in a "why is this old man staring at me? be cool, he'll leave soon" kind of way. This has happened twice this week (different girls). Made this old man feel really good, I tell you what.




31?  Old?!?  Man, I'm 50 and I'm only middle-aged!    



			
				Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> [geek out] I once had an excellent character concept for "Orc Jamima"... she was a very large, very motherly Orcish woman that used an ENORMOUS wooden spoon as a great club.  The DM told me it was silly, stupid, and not conducive to "serious roleplaying."  Pish - What a load. [/geek out]




Yeah, I once told a DM I was gonna play a 'serious gnome'......

Unfortunately, the character I came up with was Jedediah Bumblebutt and his mule, Amaryllis.  He used spitting tobacco as a short range missile weapon, on a critical he could blind a foe for a couple of rounds.  Why are all the great RP concepts held in such disdain?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Dec 15, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Huh?!   I thought I was the sexy beast!!!!



 Who said that there can be only one sexy beast?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 15, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Who said that there can be only one sexy beast?



Oh. Well, it is good to know that Reveal and I are in the Sexy Beast club.


----------



## Desdichado (Dec 15, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> While I cannot actually say that I feel "old" - it does make me feel very grown up when I think about the fact that, despite my age, I am actually a Frau/Mrs...  Being married young creates some strange mixes of youngness and oldness.



That's quite true, although I had a lot of friends that were "young marrieds" with me.  I was 22½ when I got married and my wife was just shy of turning 21.  In fact, I was trying to push the wedding back three weeks to her birthday so I only had one "event" in June to worry about--a combination birthday/anniversary that half the time was right around Father's Day anyway.

Didn't work.  But yeah, being married young is kinda weird in a way.  Having kids young is even weirder.  My wife used to get really ticked off when she'd be out pregnant, or with young kids (or both) and have strangers always look to her hand, as if she were just some kind of teenage tramp that got knocked up.  She also looks younger than she is, though--even as she was approaching 30, she looked like she had just turned 20.  Complete strangers would say things to her like "you're so young to have two kids!" in the store, and she'd go "that's nothing; I've got an older one in 1st grade.  Besides; how old do I have to be' I'm 28?"  

And all of youse guys can just get off my lawn and turn down that blasted noise that you call music.  I'm turning 34 in about four or five weeks.


----------



## Desdichado (Dec 15, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> IT still feels odd.



Boy, you _are_ old.   We've had an Information Technology department at our company for decades now.  It doesn't feel odd to me anymore at all.


----------



## reveal (Dec 15, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Boy, you _are_ old.   We've had an Information Technology department at our company for decades now.  It doesn't feel odd to me anymore at all.




We still use punch cards and reel-to-reel tapes.


----------



## reveal (Dec 15, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Oh. Well, it is good to know that Reveal and I are in the Sexy Beast club.




I'm dead sexay!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 15, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I'm dead sexay!








Me too.


----------



## Wystan (Dec 15, 2005)

Having Just turned 32, I can tell you that 31 is a speed bum...


----------



## reveal (Dec 15, 2005)

Wystan said:
			
		

> Having Just turned 32, I can tell you that 31 is a speed bum...




I am not a speed bum!


----------



## diaglo (Dec 15, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> We still use punch cards and reel-to-reel tapes.



don't knock it, kid. i'm with the government and we still use these...


----------



## reveal (Dec 15, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> don't knock it, kid. i'm with the government and we still use these...




When I joined the air force, tech school was in Biloxi, MS. We learned on an old Z100 and they taught us how to use, load, and unload tape.


----------



## Desdichado (Dec 15, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Me too.



Like this?


----------



## diaglo (Dec 15, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> When I joined the air force, tech school was in Biloxi, MS. We learned on an old Z100 and they taught us how to use, load, and unload tape.



when my uncle was in the Army Air Corp he went thru Bilouxi.


----------



## Wystan (Dec 15, 2005)

Wystan said:
			
		

> Having Just turned 32, I can tell you that 31 is a speed bum...



Wow Freudian slip. (pink lacy kind)

31 is a fast depression I guess... 

I need more coffee before I type in the morning.

(I have to ask....Diaglo, how old art thou?)


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 15, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Like this?



  :\ Not hardly. Yeck.


----------



## Desdichado (Dec 15, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> :\ Not hardly. Yeck.



Hey, at least he gets all the Viagra he needs...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 15, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Hey, at least he gets all the Viagra he needs...



I have my own natural kicks. There is plenty that gets to me, but I have taken a vow of abstinence until marriage.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 15, 2005)

The one I have been getting, which does not mean anything, is that I smell real good.  Call me a walking ad for AXE body spray.   :\   Guess it better than being called a stinker!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 15, 2005)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> The one I have been getting, which does not mean anything, is that I smell real good.  Call me a walking ad for AXE body spray.   :\   Guess it better than being called a stinker!



Reknits!


----------



## Rel (Dec 15, 2005)

Well I'm 34 until June and I know that I'm more attractive now than I was at 24.  I attribute all of that to confidence and having grown more comfortable with who I am.  My hair has got a lot more grey in it than it did at 24 but everything I've heard says that this is not a turn off to most women (and particularly not to my wife who is the most important).

As for how I feel, it's kinda weird.  My life has many trappings of my younger years in terms of the hobbies I pursue and what I find entertaining.  But I've also got a child and a mortgage and responsibilites that make me feel the years a bit more.  I figure so long as I'm loving life, who cares how old I am.  There are times however when the march of time makes itself heard, audibly in the case of the popping in my knees when I was putting down the new floors in my kitchen and living room.  :\ 

As usual, I turn to the wisdom of my personal saviour, Jimmy Buffett:

_I rounded first, never thought of the worst
as I studied the short stop's position.
*snap* went my leg, like the shell of an egg.
"Someone call a decent physician!"
I'm no hero.  I can't pretend.
Though my mind's still quite flexible, these brittle bones won't bend.

I'm growing older but not up.
My metabolic rate is presently stuck.
Let those winds of time blow over my head.
I'd rather die while I'm living than live while I'm dead._


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 15, 2005)

I totally understand what you mean Rel, I feel exactly the same  way. I know I look a lot more mature than I did 10 years ago.


----------



## adwyn (Dec 15, 2005)

amethal said:
			
		

> Not always.
> 
> I'm 33, and my wife's 23.
> 
> ...




I was once told by a man whose wife was 23 years younger that "you're only as old as the woman you feel".

For the record, my wife's older than I by several months.


----------



## sniffles (Dec 15, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Being 31, I feel somewhat "out of touch" with people in their early 20's and below. But this week has been good. I caught the eye of a cute, young girl and she smiled at me, and not in a "why is this old man staring at me? be cool, he'll leave soon" kind of way. This has happened twice this week (different girls). Made this old man feel really good, I tell you what.



Ah Reveal, you're just a baby.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 15, 2005)

sniffles said:
			
		

> Ah Reveal, you're just a baby.



I find that the people that think others are 'young' are only a generation apart from those they call 'young'.


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 15, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Oh. Well, it is good to know that Reveal and I are in the Sexy Beast club.



Ooh! Ooh! Can I be a sexy beast too? Can I? Can I?

I'm turning 32 in a few weeks myself. It's weird to think that I'm not even close to my twenties anymore. Hell I still think of myself as if in my late teens in some ways. What's odd is realizing that I'm one of the oldest people in my group of friends. Like I was telling my friend at his birthday a few weeks ago, I usually assume everyone who's taller or who has more facial hair is likewise older than me. I guess it's just a holdover from my childhood.


----------



## Rel (Dec 15, 2005)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> I usually assume everyone who's taller or who has more facial hair is likewise older than me. I guess it's just a holdover from my childhood.




I was doing the deposition of a guy last week and I'm thinking, "This guy is probably right at 40."  Then it turns out that his birthday is only 9 months before mine!  Suddenly I'm thinking, "Holy crap!  Do I look that old too?"

I once (when I was 31) asked the secretary in the office I used to work at how old she thought I was and she said, "Um...41?"      I took solace in the fact that she was only 20.  And a complete idiot too.


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 15, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> I once (when I was 31) asked the secretary in the office I used to work at how old she thought I was and she said, "Um...41?"      I took solace in the fact that she was only 20.  And a complete idiot too.



I remember a few years ago I went to visit my parents in my hometown and I stopped off at the local tourism office to get some info on the new Confederation bridge. The girl behind the counter, probably 16 or 17, stopped in mid sentence to ask if I understood her. I said "of course, why wouldn't I?" She answered that some tourists didn't always understand the accent of the locals (apparently I myself don't sound like the people from my hometown anymore so she didn't recognize me as a native). I started to laugh and I said "My dear, I've lived more years in this town than you've been alive!" Then I stopped, realized that what I said made me sound incredibly old but was unfortunately true. :\


----------



## Desdichado (Dec 15, 2005)

See, calling someone "my dear" is your first mistake.  That always makes you sound old.    The kids today prefer the term "beeyotch."


----------



## Scorpionfolke (Dec 15, 2005)

my god, all this talk of age-----sheesh, i'll be 39 in march!---recently divorced & old, oh yeah, life is grate


----------



## Voadam (Dec 15, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> I was doing the deposition of a guy last week and I'm thinking, "This guy is probably right at 40."  Then it turns out that his birthday is only 9 months before mine!  Suddenly I'm thinking, "Holy crap!  Do I look that old too?"
> 
> I once (when I was 31) asked the secretary in the office I used to work at how old she thought I was and she said, "Um...41?"      I took solace in the fact that she was only 20.  And a complete idiot too.





I can remember when I was a little kid (six years old?) one of my friend's mom asked me to guess how old she was. I looked at her thought about it a bit, and said "seventy three". She was probably in her late twenties/early thirties.

She didn't say anything but was not pleased with that appraisal.


----------



## Alenda (Dec 15, 2005)

When I was in college, I was frequently told that I looked too young to be there. One of my classmates even said that I didn't look old enough to be out of middle school! All of this went to my head, of course, and I walked around thinking that I was SO cool, because I was young-looking.

Last year when Belen and I went to the State Fair, there was a guy there who was guessing ages. If he was wrong by more than 3 years, I got a prize. Being all smarmy and self-important, I thought I would dupe him with my youngish looks and win a prize. 

Boy was I wrong!! He guessed that I was 26 (at the time I was only 24). Needless to say, that quickly deflated my ego.

Now I've begun to notice (with some horror) that college students are looking younger and younger. In fact, some don't even look old enough to be out of middle school!


----------



## Voadam (Dec 15, 2005)

When I was 14 and had my appendix out one of the nice points was when the nurse told me I wouldn't be able to drive for a few weeks afterwards.

The name shift with children is a tough one to acclimate, when I was a camp counselor and swim coach I used my first name. With Nieces and Nephews it was first name but with Uncle. Now that I and one of my good friends each have young children we are shifting towards Mr. X.


----------



## Tharian (Dec 15, 2005)

My turn.

Once when I was at a family reunion (at the age of 17), I got told within a 15 minute span that I looked 15 and 25.

Another time (I was 26) speaking with a 24 year old I was interested in dating, I got told that she thought I was 35.  It didn't help that the other guy that actually was 35 appeared to be 27 to her.

As for these days, I'm 31 acting about 10 years younger, but that may have more to do with having returned to college and having lots of fun there with those actually are that much younger.  It also helps that, like reveal, I've had some pleasant encounters with those of the female persuasion that smiled back at me and even continued talking long after I had to leave.


----------



## billd91 (Dec 15, 2005)

I turn 37 at the end of the year and can barely remember turning 31. I lost it all in a haze of dealing with kids and a mortgage and all that 'adult' stuff. 
What really weirds me out is realizing that I've gone from being among the younger crowd at work to being one of the older ones. Admittedly, I've worked there 10 years now and we tend to hire lots of kids fresh out of college so it's not like I was caught unaware. It's just kind of a strange mental space to fall into.


----------



## diaglo (Dec 15, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I find that the people that think others are 'young' are only a generation apart from those they call 'young'.



and just how long is a generation?

my parents are the next generation to me.

and i'm the next generation to my nieces and nephews.

my generation includes my siblings and their spouses.

diaglo "who has 4 great grandnephews" Ooi


----------



## reveal (Dec 15, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> and just how long is a generation?




A generation is technically 20 years.


----------



## diaglo (Dec 16, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> A generation is technically 20 years.



that's roughly what i would say too.

but i was trying to figure out... i know shoot me... what Frustration was saying.


----------



## Rel (Dec 16, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> diaglo "who has 4 great grandnephews" Ooi




Would you like us to get off your lawn now, sir?


----------



## reveal (Dec 16, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Would you like us to get off your lawn now, sir?




You'll need to speak up.


----------



## diaglo (Dec 16, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Would you like us to get off your lawn now, sir?



lawn??? that's not a lawn that's my attempt at letting nature reclaim what i failed to cultivate.

and i don't know about bears... but deer definitely go in my woods. had an 8 pt buck on my back porch the other day eating the seed i left out for the birds.


----------



## diaglo (Dec 16, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> You'll need to speak up.



wait until you have to pluck the hairs out of your ears. it ain't a pretty sight nor a nice thing to have to do.

diaglo "a hirsute gamer" Ooi


----------



## Rel (Dec 16, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> wait until you have to pluck the hairs out of your ears. it ain't a pretty sight nor a nice thing to have to do.
> 
> diaglo "a hirsute gamer" Ooi




I believe that I speak for Queen D and fru-fru, girly-girls everywhere when I say, "Ew."

Edit:  But allow me to say that I appreciate that you at least take the effort to actually pluck it rather than let it reach lengths that could easily wear a french braid.

Add that to your list of things that make you go "brugh".


----------



## Old One (Dec 16, 2005)

*"Ehh?  What's that ya say?  Old?  OLD?  You people don't even know what old is...!"*

Thus sayeth Old One, who is now in his 44th year on the 3rd planet from the Sun.  Fortunately, I am blessed with "youngish" face and a full head of executive-style hair that isn't going prematurely grey (like, oh, Rel...for instance )...so people usually peg me at 5-6 years younger than I am.

The saying "You are only as old as you feel" holds some validity, since outlook and attitude are very important.  That said, there are three things that really suck about getting older...

*Knees:* Years of running, biking, jumping out of airplanes and other activities have given me "old" knees.  Add 30+ lbs I shouldn't be carrying around and bleah.  I am still very active, but I really have to rest the knees a day between long runs/bike rides.

*Hair:* Back in the day, I had just enough hair in all the right places.  Now, unwanted tufts sprout from every place imaginable.  I could easily employ a full-time "gardner".  Now, don't get me wrong, I am not "40-year Old Virgin" hairy...but still...give it a rest, folicles!

*The "Look" from Young, Hot Women:* That sad, sad day when the "Look" goes from "I wonder if he could light my fire" to "Gee, he reminds me of my best friend's dad/high school history teacher/some politician on TV".  The tipping point for me was around 36/37...when I started getting more of the latter than the former  !

~ OO


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Dec 16, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> I believe that I speak for Queen D and fru-fru, girly-girls everywhere when I say, "Ew."




And you would be right!!!


----------



## king_ghidorah (Dec 16, 2005)

Scorpionfolke said:
			
		

> my god, all this talk of age-----sheesh, i'll be 39 in march!---recently divorced & old, oh yeah, life is grate





Are you kidding? I turn 38 this March, am about to mark the one year anniversary of my divorce, and I feel younger and more alive than I have in years!


----------



## Dungannon (Dec 16, 2005)

king_ghidorah said:
			
		

> Are you kidding? I turn 38 this March, am about to mark the one year anniversary of my divorce, and I feel younger and more alive than I have in years!



It's amazing how much a divorce can make you feel younger, aint it?   

_So says the recently seperated 34 year old._


----------



## Rel (Dec 16, 2005)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> It's amazing how much a divorce can make you feel younger, aint it?




"This past year I managed to lose 150 annoying and unsightly pounds!"


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 16, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> and just how long is a generation?



10 years.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 16, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> but i was trying to figure out... i know shoot me... what Frustration was saying.



Hey, hey.   If you can't spell it right, then just shorthen it to the first three letters.


----------



## Algolei (Dec 16, 2005)

amethal said:
			
		

> Not always.
> 
> I'm 33, and my wife's 23.
> 
> ...



I'm 40.  Now I refuse to flirt with anyone under 30, to avoid..."problems."


----------



## diaglo (Dec 16, 2005)

Algolei said:
			
		

> I'm 40.  Now I refuse to flirt with anyone under 30, to avoid..."problems."



i make it a policy* to not flirt with anyone under 52... 53 in about a month...


*to avoid getting my head bashed in by my wife


----------



## reveal (Dec 16, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> 10 years.




It's 20 years.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 16, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> It's 20 years.



Well thats weird, my parents told me it was 10. 

It made sense to me because my cousin had her first child when she was 15.


----------



## reveal (Dec 16, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well thats weird, my parents told me it was 10.
> 
> It made sense to me because my cousin had her first child when she was 15.




In general, it's 20 years. On average, people don't have kids until they're at least 18-20.


----------



## CarlZog (Dec 16, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Being 31, I feel somewhat "out of touch" with people in their early 20's and below.




Out of touch at 31?!? 

Dude, you've got three more good years before you're kicked out of the coveted 18-34 age demographic! (Sorry, Rel, but 34 is the cutoff; them's the rules.)  A huge segment of our pop culture and economy is still depending on you, Reveal. This is NO time to start slacking!

Carl
who is now 40, but was first told at age 28 that he looked about 40.


----------



## Rel (Dec 16, 2005)

CarlZog said:
			
		

> Dude, you've got three more good years before you're kicked out of the coveted 18-34 age demographic! (Sorry, Rel, but 34 is the cutoff; them's the rules.)




Does this mean that when I turn 35 in June that I have to quit saying, "That's just how I roll."?  What about "beyotch"?  Tell me I can still say beyotch!


----------



## reveal (Dec 16, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Does this mean that when I turn 35 in June that I have to quit saying, "That's just how I roll."?  What about "beyotch"?  Tell me I can still say beyotch!




Nope. Those officially get removed from your allowable vocabulary and get replaced with "By cracky" and "whipper-snapper."


----------



## Arnwyn (Dec 16, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Being 31, I feel somewhat "out of touch" with people in their early 20's and below.



I am approximately your age, and I consider that to be a _very good thing_.





Get the hell off my lawn.


----------



## nakia (Dec 16, 2005)

Actual conversation had by me and some undergraduate gamers at our university:

"Cool, Dr. Pope!  I didn't know you play D&D.  How long have you been playing?"
"How old are you, Ross?"
"18"
"For about as long as you've been alive."
"Woah."

(later, with a different guy)
"So, did you start playing with Second Edition?"
"Nope.  Red Box Basic Set."
"Woah."

I'll be 30 in six weeks.


----------



## fusangite (Dec 17, 2005)

Arnwyn said:
			
		

> I am approximately your age, and I consider that to be a _very good thing_.
> 
> Get the hell off my lawn.



Again, we are in complete agreement.


----------



## Steve Jung (Dec 17, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> i make it a policy* to not flirt with anyone under 52... 53 in about a month...
> 
> 
> *to avoid getting my head bashed in by my wife



If she reads this, I'm not so sure about that.


----------



## DarrenGMiller (Dec 18, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Being 31, I feel somewhat "out of touch" with people in their early 20's and below. But this week has been good. I caught the eye of a cute, young girl and she smiled at me, and not in a "why is this old man staring at me? be cool, he'll leave soon" kind of way. This has happened twice this week (different girls). Made this old man feel really good, I tell you what.




Having had a similar experience this week (though with some verbal cues to indicate attraction as well), I must concur.  I am 35 and happily and faithfully married for 13 years and plan on staying that way for some time to come.  

I must admit that after the initial euphoria wore off I started thinking... "She must have some issues."

DM


----------

